

Google Reportedly Dodged $2 Billion in Taxes With Bermuda Tax Haven - creativityland
http://mashable.com/2012/12/10/google-2-billion-tax-dodge/

======
Tycho
I'd rather give Google $2bln to spend than any government. More likely to have
a positive impact on your life.

